# Need someone to dial a number for me



## FRANC (Mar 2, 2012)

I had to delete my thread for usual reasons.

I am asking for someone to dial a number for me, to confirm the name of the person answering. 

Someone already did this for me, but i want double confirmation. If I need to reveal my info, i need to be absolutely certain. 

Using my phone as a blocked number is too obvious right now. I would do it as a 'sorry wrong number' thing, but my accent might give me away....also considered Spy Dialer but that shows up on CC statement.

So any men willing to help a woman out here?

First PM gets the job.

Thanks in advance.

A KIND SOUL CALLED IT FOR ME, HE'S PRETTY SURE IT WAS THE NAME I EXPECTED.
THANKS GUYS


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

Are you suspecting your husband is having an affair? You got the number from his cell phone?


----------



## FRANC (Mar 2, 2012)

Cell records.


----------

